# Transmission cooler?



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't recall seeing any lines running from the transmission when I was under there changing the fluid, but someone with more knowledge could chime in.


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes there is a transmission cooler built into the radiator. It's on the drivers side of the radiator. the fluid enters at the bottom and exits at the top. You can see the line that exits at the top.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I cannot stand oil to water in radiator coolers. is it so hard to engineer a oil t air cooler? no matter how efficient radiator cooler is the tranny will always only be able to max cool to a temp of the radiator fluid and even heat the oil up. plus that's another point of failure, ive had enough jeeps to see what coolant does when I enters the ol slush box


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

1877 iris ave said:


> Yes there is a transmission cooler built into the radiator. It's on the drivers side of the radiator. the fluid enters at the bottom and exits at the top. You can see the line that exits at the top.


Yeah, well I asked about a _external _cooler in the original post.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Just another reason why actually driving your car instead of idling is the healthiest way to warm it up. The transmission produces alot of heat quickly and the warm tranny oil going through the radiator will heat the ice cold coolant up faster than idling a stone cold cast iron block engine.


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

I don't even see a reason to warm up the diesel in the winter with the electric heater the CTD has...just a waste of fuel to let this car idle to warm up in the winter


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

2014Oilburner said:


> I don't even see a reason to warm up the diesel in the winter with the electric heater the CTD has...just a waste of fuel to let this car idle to warm up in the winter


I don't idle mine in winter longer than a minute or two but you must not live somewhere where it gets that cold. Frankly the electric heater does jack **** when it's below 32 to me. The biggest reason to idle your car which would be melting ice, it does nothing.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I click the remote start about 2 minutes before I head out as im grabbing my laptop and backpack. those two minutes can help get the fluids (most of them) up to a nice temp so I can just get in and drive. what's a minute of diesel to prevent wear from start up and immediately taking off


----------

